# LOS OLIVOS, mejorando pero falta mucho por hacer...



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> *El Señor de Los... ¿Olivos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Me puse a ver el google earth (que chismoso) y encontre en el limite de Los Olivos con Puente Piedra?? mas casas de estas.. si pudiera pondria algunas tomas aqui. 
Aunque no es parte de Los Olivos creo.. porque veo el rio chillon que divide.*


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Si, esa casa más bien parece estar más al norte ya que me parece que en los Olivos no hay campos de cultivo.

saludos


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

*Villa del Norte (Calle Blanco)









Pasaje Victor Larco Herrera









Parque Victor Larco Herrera






*


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

buenas fotos perocomo dice el titulo aun falta muucho por hacer...recuerdo haber ido a los olivos y una zona aceptable es Las palmas creo que se llama esta por la av. Carlos Izaguirre corrijanme si no estoy bien. :nuts:
tambièn sè que existen buenos bares...


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*Mucho Potencial*



Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> *Villa del Norte (Calle Blanco)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pienso que la gente deberia ser obligada a terminar sus casas!!! parece que solo se conforman con vestimentas de ladrillos continuan hasta un 4th piso sin terminar el primero...pienso que la municipalidad les deberia exijir terminar sus recidencias...porque si pueden poner vidrios de colores y llegar a un 4tho piso definitvamente tienen dinero para tarrajear sus paredes.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Las últimas tomas parecen sacadas de un spot de ladrillos.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> buenas fotos perocomo dice el titulo aun falta muucho por hacer...recuerdo haber ido a los olivos y una zona aceptable es Las palmas creo que se llama esta por la av. Carlos Izaguirre corrijanme si no estoy bien. :nuts:
> tambièn sè que existen buenos bares...


*Las Palmeras, asi se llama.

Conosco los alrededores de la Municipalidad de Los Olivos,tengo un compañero de trabajo en Urb.Mercurio, la zona es bien bonita, se ve que esta bien cuidada, pero al parecer la municipalidad piensa que solo sus alrededores pertenece a Los Olivos, porque mas alla, ya parece otro distrito. *


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

En la primera página puede apreciarse el edificio municipal.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No falta mucho por hacer... falta muchísimo. Es una labor de las autoridades (enterrar cables, mejorar pistas, veredas y áreas verdes, sembrar árboles ne las avenidas, etc.) y de los pobladores del distrito (tarrajear y pintas su casas, no concstruir mamarrachos, etc).


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Bueno, Los Olivos y en general las zonas más pudientes de Lima norte están mejorando notablemente, en Los Olivos viven muchos empresarios y profesionales con niveles de ingreso que los catalogan dentro del NSE 'A' y 'B', que viven en urbanizaciones bien consolidadas, pero como casi la totalidad de estas personas son emprendedores, gente que viene desde abajo aun mantienen algunos paradigmas de los NSE bajos, por eso uno ve zonas residenciales que pudiéndose parecer a San Borja, Monterrico o La Molina, terminan pareciéndose más a Salamanca, San Luis o Mayorazgo


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

¿Es cierto que construyen un MALL AVENTURA PLAZA en la Panamericana, pasando el óvalo Naranjal?


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Otro C.C en Lima norte? :nuts:*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesante.


----------



## chaeri (May 30, 2010)

hay demasiado que hacer...yo vivo en Los Olivos, y la verdad que no me gusta mucho,antes vivía en el Callao...bueno si está creciendo ..todo es poco a poco, también depende de las personas que viven ahi pues,algunas personas no tienen cariño por su distrito,tiran la basura por donde sea,el transporte es malísimo, no hay control adecuado u_U* y los centros comerciales están en independencia NO en Los Olivos.llámese MEGAPLAZA,ROYAL PLAZA.METRO,PLAZAVEA hay un nuevo BOULEVARD NORTE..HIRAOKA..ETC...lamentablemente dicen qe se encuentran en Los Olivos porque "suena más ficho" bueno... x)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí; es espeluznante la cantidad de gente que piensa que esos centros comerciales quedan en Los Olivos, cuando en realidad quedan en Independencia.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Deberían hacer edificios en esa zona ya que al menos se vera mas pasable que esas casas sin tarrajeo, igual me imagino que la gente ahí tendrá plata para un departamento.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Ojala y se de el Boom tambien en Los olivos


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

asu los olivos parec un distrito olvidado no solo por su alcalde sino por sus propios vecinos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

fundicionurbano said:


> asu los olivos parec un distrito olvidado no solo por su alcalde sino por sus propios vecinos


*Los Conos parecen olvidados, con pequeñas excepciones.*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Toda Lima parece olvidada.


----------

